# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  poznati u ivf pričama

## ksena28

ovdje mi nije cilj nikoga raskrinkati, niti bilo što tako, nego bih voljela da napravimo popis celebova koji su priznali ivf, kako vani, tako i kod nas, možda kao argument u razgovorima o tome... da nismo bauk!

PONAVLJAM, *NE ŽELIMO IMENOVATI NIKOGA TKO NIJE SPREMAN JAVNO IZREĆI!*

ovako iz glave od naših - obitelj Šola, Bobanovi, Mršić (SDP)  :? 

strani: Nicole Kidman, Marcia Cross (Kućanice), Halle Berry, Celine Dion (ako se ne varam), Jeniffer Lopez, Julia Roberts... nastavite niz

----------


## TeddyBearz

Courteney Cox-Arquette.

----------


## Pinky

aleksandra mindoljevic

----------


## sretna35

> aleksandra mindoljevic


ona je već govorila i čini mi se da ne bi imala ništa protiv

BHany editirala

----------


## Rimljanka

Angelina Jolie  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> Angelina Jolie


da!

carrie iz sex and the city je pak išla na surogat majku

----------


## Gabi

Natasa Kraljević Kolbas i Silvestar Kolbas:
http://www.blog.hr/print/?id=1622617566

----------


## BHany

pridružujem se kseninoj molbi da ne imenujete one koji to sami nisu iznijeli u medijima i o kojima informacije imate iz neke druge ruke
...koliko god nama bilo teško prihvatiti činjenicu da ti ljudi nemaju snage/volje/interesa/potrebe stati uz nas :/

----------


## pino

Brooke Shields  - imala je 7 IVFova prije nego sto je dobila svoju curicu
http://www.people.com/people/article...8289_1,00.html

----------


## BHany

Vinko Coce
http://www.she.hr/default.aspx?id=5731


ksena, mislim da iz sdp-a nije u pitanju mršić, nego dragovan - mislim da je to rekao javno u saboru

----------


## ksena28

> Vinko Coce
> http://www.she.hr/default.aspx?id=5731
> 
> 
> ksena, mislim da iz sdp-a nije u pitanju mršić, nego dragovan - mislim da je to rekao javno u saboru



pa da!!!!!!!!! zato sam i stavila upitnike.... sorry šjor mršić!

----------


## Nene2

> Angelina Jolie


mislim da nije :/

----------


## nevena

Aktualni ministar turizma - Bajs

----------


## sretna35

Nataša i Vlado Šola Gloria ovog ljeta

----------


## Rimljanka

> Rimljanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Angelina Jolie 
> 
> 
> mislim da nije :/


Ja sam uvjerena da je ali nije priznala. Snimili su je ispred klinike za neplodnost u to vrijeme, pa je onda rodila blizance.
A u to vrijeme je bila tako smršavila da se opasno bližila anoreksiji. Nekako ne vjerujem da bi tako šokiran organizam mogao i ovulirati bez hormona

----------


## pino

Lance Armstrong, nakon raka testisa imao 3 djece pomocu IVFa i sperme koju je bankirao prije tretmana; napisao je knjigu o raku i IVFu i Tour de France i biciklizmu
http://www.amazon.com/Its-Not-About-.../dp/0399146113

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.nobabyonboard.com/moviestv.html

----------


## fjora

Selma Hayek? - nisam sigurna

BHany editirala

----------


## Pinky

Jane Seymour also admits to undergoing both IVF and a difficult twin pregnancy

dr. quin zena vrac   :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

*Legendarni Pele!*

(grozno mi da moram linkati ovako ružnu priču, ali evo tu se spominje)

http://www.24sata.hr/news/ginekolog-...entice/131120/

----------


## bublica3

Jodie Foster 
Halle Berry 
Jennifer Lopez 
MICHAEL JACKSON

----------


## BHany

evo...
stavit ću neke linkove na one članke o poznatim osobama koje sam našla na netu

ostale koje nisam našla - brišem - zbog pravila foruma koja ne dozvoljavaju iznošenja osobnih informacija o javnim ili privatnim osobama, osim u slučajevima kada su te informacije objavljene u javnim medijima, a tada bi korisnik trebao napisati i izvor informacije

http://www.docshop.com/2008/04/21/ol...ity-treatment/
http://www.docshop.com/2008/05/15/fr...tility-rumors/
http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebri...ina-21969.html
http://www.cafemom.com/dailybuzz/pre...ear_Old_Embryo

cure drage kojima ću obrisati ili editirati postove, oprostite i slobodno se javite/ponovite post ako tu osobu možete povezati s nekim linkom ili sa sigurnošću s nekim člankom/novinama



ne bismo voljeli da ovo bude nekakav trač topic - pa ćemo ga pratiti - za sada ostaje kako biste nalazili motivaciju u primjerima   :Smile:

----------


## fjora

oprosti BHany - ti si mene editirala, a ja sam članak prije par godina čitala u Gloriji, čovjek se javno izjasnio, ako nema link zar je to bitno?

----------


## BHany

te info nema nigdje drugdje, iako sam se dosta trudila izguglati je
stoga mi se sigurnije činilo obrisati je
no ako si 100% sigurna da je tako i odgovorno stojiš iza toga da je objavljeno u medijima - napiši   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

Igor Dragovan
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62395/...v-roditeljstva

----------


## fjora

ja sam sigurna:

Galiano Pahor

----------


## Pinky

http://www.nobabyonboard.com/moviestv.html

http://www.nobabyonboard.com/music.html

----------


## Tibi

Celine Dion
http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/hra...i-clanak-64016

----------


## Tibi

ne znam je li netko već spomenuo Courtney Cox
http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/c-c...u-clanak-93821

----------


## nina1

Jasna Ulaga-Burić
http://www.24sata.hr/show/jasna-ulag...rinovu/167255/

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jasna Ulaga Burić i u Extri
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/81133/...etnoj-oplodnji

----------


## Maxime

Krsto Papic i njegova supruga zubarica.
By the way ja imam osobnih velikih moralnih dvojbi oko trudnoca iza 50 i po meni to nisu najsretniji primjeri za medije.

----------


## gričanka

> By the way ja imam osobnih velikih moralnih dvojbi oko trudnoca iza 50 i po meni to nisu najsretniji primjeri za medije.


*Debeli potpis* na ovo, unatoč tome što sam i sama opasno blizu te brojke.
A s dvojbama sam se gnjavila više dana nakon ovog:



> Potpuno je zdrava i *fizički puno mlađa od svoje prave dobi*, ...


Dodala bih: ona možda jest, ali je upitno za njene JS! I mislim da bi svaki ginekolog bio istog mišljenja!

----------


## drndalica

> *debeli potpis* na ovo, unatoč tome što sam i sama opasno blizu te brojke.
> A s dvojbama sam se gnjavila više dana nakon ovog:
> 
> Dodala bih: Ona možda jest, ali je upitno za njene js! I mislim da bi svaki ginekolog bio istog mišljenja!


  potpisujem

----------


## taca70

*Posao Domagoja Burića je iznimno stresan i vjerojatno je to razlog što već toliko dugo imaju poteškoća sa začećem.*

Halouuuu  :Shock: .Ispricavam se ako je ovo uplitanje u neciju intimu ali za koga je pisana ova recenica???Koji idiotluk.

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vlado-sola-i-...-maxa-/840035/

----------


## Pinky

naišla sam na epizodu na style kanalu u kojoj su išli na ivf
giuliana i bill rancic

http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/ta...lity/index.jsp

----------


## ksena28

http://www.jutarnji.hr/kraljevsko-vj...-djecu/947390/

ne znam što bih na ovo rekla, ne samo da je grozna osoba, ljubavnica i prevarantica, nego je i grozna svekrva! čak i da je tome tako fuj Camilla fuj!

----------


## Kadauna

Camilla - krm.ča

----------


## marcelina

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kraljevsko-vj...-djecu/947390/


Zanimljivo je kako se uglavnom po tim zutim novinama, ako neki poznati par ne moze imati djece, pise da je zena neplodna. Nikad nisam vidila da je pisalo da je problem u muskarcu.
Ja sam prije svoje MPO-karijere poznavala neke parove koji su imali problema sa neplodnoscu. I uvijek, ali uvijek su "brizni" poznanici saptali "znas, ONA ne moze imati djece".
Zasto se uvijek apriori uzima da je problem u zeni?

----------


## Danka_

Joj, zašto tako lako povjerujete

Priča je očito potpuno izmišljena. Liječnik ne smije objaviti podatke o svojim pacijentima (zamislite da vaš ide pričati o vašem zdravlju za novine!). A Camillu su odabrali jer je ona ionako omražena. Ma joj, žuti tisak.

----------


## ina33

Biži, biži, lažna ili stvarna, te kraljevske žene, s obzriom da im je fakat veliki pritisak za potomstvo i nasljedstvo, ne samo intiman, nego ono... državnički, kuloarski i novinski... ne bih im bila u koži da moraš još i tu imat traženu učinkovitost za monarhiju. Godinama sam suosjećala s onom japanskom princezom, a kad se udaju za te royal muškarce, bolje da su mlađe, iako onda te mlađe pak obitelj proguta... 

E, da, jeste gledali onaj "Na putu" od J. Žbanić - neplodnost (muška, ali opet ženska) i IVF postupak su značajni dio filma i fakat OK prikazani.

----------


## Danka_

Napisala sam da je priča po svemu sudeći lažna, ali ne iz razloga koji možda imaju veze sa stvarnim zdravljem te osobe. Možda je, a možda nije neplodna, nebitno je. Sama ništa o tome nije rekla, neprilično je nagađati. IMHO.

----------


## cranky

> E, da, jeste gledali onaj "Na putu" od J. Žbanić - neplodnost (muška, ali opet ženska) i IVF postupak su značajni dio filma i fakat OK prikazani.


 Malo je ot ali moram reagirat.
Mene je upravo jako iznerviralo kako su činjenice samog postupka potpuno šarlatanski prikazane. Žena je došla na punkciju (ili čak transfer, ne sjećam se više) da bi joj dr rekla da je prirodno trudna  :Shock:  helou. Šta joj ni jedan uzv nije napravila prije punkcije???? Iako, moram priznat da je dosta dobro prikazan cijeli "proces", ali ne razumijem zašto je bilo teško prikazat sve točno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

? Ja sam skužila da je žena zatrudnila kasnije (taj razgovor o trudnoći dolazi kasnije u filmu), na punkciji se digla s gino stola (odustala je od punkcije). Tehnički, mogli su imat odnos prije punkcije da ona zatrudni kad folikuli puknu, a spermiogram nije bio sad baš beznadežna azospermija da je to sasvim nemoguće. Nije toliko meni tu bila bitna tehnikalija, koliko emocije tijekom toga... U biti, ta šutnja i intimne misli i onaj početak filma..

----------


## andream

na žalost sjetila sam se odmah priče iz stvarnog života, naša forumašica (ne mogu se sjetit nicka) koja je s VV-a prešla na SD jer joj je već trudnoj rađen FET i završilo je naravno katastrofom.

----------


## ina33

Da, ali to nema veze s time da joj je trudnoj rađen FET, bila bi katastrofa i da nije rađen FET, imala je nedetektiranu vanmaterničnu i zato je bio zez.

----------


## Biene

a na filmu nigdje guževe u bolničkim hodnicima, žena odmah na redu sljedeći mjesec, znam da je film, ali netko tko to gleda može pomisliti kako to sve brzo ide,....

----------


## ksena28

Ana Dedić Slavica, supruga glazbenika (?) Alena Slavice i kćer Arsena Dedića trudna u 49. godinu zahvaljujući MPO-u. Pročitala danas u Storyju. Jedina zamjerka što se u tekstu spominje "umjetna", no žena treba roditi uskoro i to nakon izgleda brdo postupaka (što u SAD-u što kod nas) i 11 godina braka i baš mi je eto nekako drago... jer taj scenarij daje nadu našim 39+ curicama  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

Nije Ana već Sandra, moj trudnički mozak manji od pilećeg http://www.story.hr/alen-slavica-rad...sku-bebe-65942

----------


## kata.klik

http://www.jutarnji.hr/arsen-dedic-o...anuelu/964164/

----------


## Snekica

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/arsen-dedic-o...anuelu/964164/


Što su uporni s tim terminom "umjetne oplodnje"!!! Kao da im je teško napisati ispravno! Ali , svejedno, dokaz da se upornost isplati! Čestitam!

----------

